
NTT Internet BGP Visualization - job
http://as2914.net/
======
job
This cluster on the left are all of the DoD ASNs
[http://as2914.net/#/galaxy/ipv4?cx=4134&cy=5005&cz=-884&lx=-...](http://as2914.net/#/galaxy/ipv4?cx=4134&cy=5005&cz=-884&lx=-0.6061&ly=0.6030&lz=-0.3384&lw=0.3930&ml=150&s=1.75&l=1&v=2015-09-05v2)
they really stand out as their a group on their own.

~~~
tedd4u
Thanks job - I was just going to point this out. Did you notice the connection
to AS62010, 3DATA LLC, Moscow, Russia? Whose only other link is to AS29226,
CJSC Mastertel, Moscow?

~~~
job
I didnt see that. Who knows why they are connected! Maybe for the
Moscow–Washington VOIP hotline ;)

------
nippoo
I wondered why this visualisation was so jumpy and unstable on my iPhone,
until I sat up and moved the phone. Only example of a website I've seen which
uses accelerometers and gyroscopes to navigate!

------
job
In this visualization, you can navigate through all BGP adjacencies as
observed from NTT Communications' network. Each star in this galaxy represents
an Autonomous System, the edges between stars are derived from all AS_PATHs in
the Default-free zone as seen from AS2914.

------
plaguuuuuu
I'm literally flying through the internet. This is way too cool.

Arrow keys and WASD move you around.

------
jedisct1
Amazing.

And try it from your phone/tablet, it's even more immersive!

